# Epi Log



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Not been here for a while, hope every ones training is going good. I started a cycle of chaparral labs epi on sunday, and will keep this log for any body who is interested. After reading a load of logs and lots of different opinions, I decided to go with the following, this first post will be a tad long as I need to summarise the first 5 days:

4 weeks at 30/40/40/40 ED with 3 milk thistle caps every time I take an epi cap. I didn't bother with any other cycle support products, I saw so many mixed opinions (some said do, some said don't bother) and decided at my own risk not to bother. Maybe this was a mistake, if so then I'll try to make it clear to any people using this for info that I missed something out to avoid others making the same mistake.

For PCT I've got Nolva, and the dosage I am thinking of is 60mg day 1, 40mg day 2-12, 20mg day 9-21. I got the impression only take the nolva if you experience gyno, as if you take it when it's not needed you can end up doing more damage than good? I've also got some second gear and drive lying around that I will use. I am looking at PP sustain alpha liqua-vade as a test booster to use during PCT - I've seen a load of rave reviews on various forums and predator nutrition recommend it. I will also take creatine post cycle.

My starting stats:

92.5 kg and my calipers say about 18-19% body fat which needs to drop

Chest 44"

Right bicep 17" cold

Left bicep 17" cold

A few lift stats off the top of my head:

Bench Press 110kg X 8 (50kg dumbbells x 5)

Leg Press 320kg X 8

Clean and Press 80kg X 5

Skull Crushers 60kg X 6

I'll get some before and take some after pics, and maybe some along the way to see progress.

Quick summary of my diet, which I can elaborate on if needs be.

Breakfast 8am (10mg epi)- Banana, 4 scrambled eggs and instant oats with 25g whey (all shakes mixed with water!)

10 am - 40g whey with a spoon of whole earth peanut butter

12noon (10mg epi) - 3 turkey/chicken grilled breasts with green salad and olive oil

2pm - chicken, ham and salad in a wrap

4pm - 40g whey with instant oats

Preworkout - 25g whey

**Gym**

Postworkout (10mg epi) - 40g whey with water

Dinner - whatever my Mum makes me (gammon steaks with mixed veg, or chicken with veg as an example).

Shake before bed - 40g whey

Since Tuesday I've felt more prolonged pump, muscles feel a little tighter and slightly increased libido. I'll admit these could all be placebo - I am not expecting to feel any real difference for another week or so. In the gym I am experiencing ridiculous pumps, which I'm sure are related.

Regarding sides, it's too early really but I get slight headaches after each dose and I'm experiencing lethargy during the day. Nothing bad though, just a slight fluey feeling for about an hour after each cap.

Hopefully this log will interest people who are looking at taking this stuff - feel free to learn from any mistakes I make and I hope it is useful - even a little!

Ask for more info e.g. training routine

Cheers

Random pics dotted about, starting page 2.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

good luck mate. ive got some predator epi in my draw so looking forward to reading this :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool i will follow this as i have debated getting some of this.


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Subcribed, interested in results


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool, nice to get a bit of interest! I forgot to mention that I would like as much criticism as possible, regarding anything to do with this cycle. If you think I'm doing something wrong then let me know. Does the diet look reasonable?

I buggered my left knee up the other day, it's bloody painful and can't see myself being able to train legs at all for a while. I did some abs/obliques and bodyweight exercises yesterday and I'm doing Triceps and back tonight.

As far as training goes, I'm keeping it fairly simple but heavy. Chest is usually 5x5/6 flat dumbbell press, incline barbell press and weighted dips. Back is 5x8 t-bar rows, lat pulldowns and weighted pullups. I target bis/tris 2 exercises a week on each.

Im considering upping dosage to 50mg instead of 40mg, otherwise I'll have loads left afterwards and they will be wasted. Has anybody got any experience of dosing epi 40+?

Cheers


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Appetite is huge on this stuff, especially the day after training. I can't stop eating and my mouth is always dry. Been drinking plenty of water.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Felt lethargic today for around an hour after each cap but otherwise fine, no headaches. Felt strong in the gym and pump was more intense than usual again. Did 5x8 on lat pulldown and 5x5 t-bar rows, weights increased slightly since last back session and recovery between sets was quick. I avoided skull crushers tonight, elbow is sore and they usually hit it quite hard so I did cable pulldowns and dips. Both felt easier than usual and I finished off with some abs and obliques.

Still no sides to mention of, but still early too. I'm enjoying the full feeling and the pumps, muscles feel a bit harder as well. Will up dosage to 40mg ED on Sunday to start week 2. Bodyweight at 93kg too, 0.5kg gain but I'm not putting that down to epi.

EDIT: After 3 days on 'the one' I had to stop, I hated the way it made me feel - depressed tired and just general sh!t. None of that on this stuff.

Any advice/feedback very welcome.

Cheers


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok i have to ask......is that you in the avvy?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

No, I'll change it if it causes confusion


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Just can't be sure mate....the guy looks pretty bad but not so terrible that some one would use it simply for the gross factor of it LOL


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I didn't actually mean to use that pic, I clicked on the wrong one but when it loaded I laughed so hard I had to keep it - it's not so much the titties but the look on his face.

Are you genuinely interested in using epi? I thought you would have been there and done that with these PH's but I guess they still have their place with you bigger guys?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Rest day today, upped dose to 40mg and appetite is still massive. I'm splitting doses through the day, 1 first thing with breakfast, 1 with lunch, 1 mid afternoon and 1 with dinner. Staying well hydrated and muscles still feeling very full and hard. Still no sides apart from small head aches after each dose.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just started the second week. Went to do chest and some bodyweight back exercises and ab/oblique stuff last night as I think sessions might be slightly disrupted this week. My chest felt stronger than last week, I did incline bench press followed by weighted dips. Not the heaviest I've done on dips but my chest was tired.

Warm up 60kg x 20

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

100kg x 6

110kg x 5

100kg x 5

Wide grip pullups

Bodyweight x 8

Bodyweight x 8

10kg x 7

10kg x 7

10kg x 6

Dips

Bodyweight x 20

25kg x 8

35kg x 8

45kg x 6

50kg x 5

50kg x 4

Bodyweight at a more consistent 92.5kg, can't really see any convinving difference yet but starting to feel a bit stronger, especially in my chest.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Bit of a messy session tonight. The gym was bloody packed full of chavs and I couldn't get on what I wanted so instead of wasting my time and going home I just did some chest and biceps. I did chest yesterday so not the best idea I know, but I wanted to push some weight and not fanny about waiting for equipment all night. I really felt it kick in tonight, strength is higher than it's ever been and everything I did was a PB. The whole session was like a blur.

Incline bench press

warm up 60 x 20

90 x 8

100 x 8

110 x 5

115 x 5

90 x 6

Seated bicep curls

25kg dumbbells x 8

""

""

22kg dumbbells x 8

Incline dumbbell press

42.5 kg dumbbells x8

47.5 kg dumbbells x 5

45kg dumbbells x 6

Preacher curls

20kg dumbbells x 8 x 3

Abs and obliques for 10 mins.

Probably shouldn't have strained my chest so much two days running but oh well - I have commitments for the next 2 nights so I'll get some rest and then see how my knee holds up on Thursday, aiming to get at least a couple of leg exercises done even if they are light.

Still no sides to report and I feel good on this stuff.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Any opinions on the primordial performance sustain alpha liqua-vade? Going to order tomorrow if it's gtg. Predator recommend it for PCT and the reviews seem pretty good. Got a pack of nolvadex in the post, 100x10mg.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

^^^ Bump for opinions please I want to order today.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Over 150 views and nobody knows? Fair enough, I'm going to order it now so I'll find out if it's any good when it comes to PCT time. I've only seen good reviews so hopefully they're not all faked and it is a good product.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Took a quick photo back and bi pic tonight, arms are a bit out of proportion I think but I'm happy with progress. I could do with working on traps a bit more and the width of my back. Holding weight round the hips too but onwards and upwards.

Criticism welcome


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

loking nice and thick mate! personaly mthe workout posted yesterday at around 9am looks a little muddled. bench, chins, dips!

i try and hammer just one or two body parts per session with atleast two exersizes per part. (maybe three).

flies, bench, db press for chest

deads, seated calbe rows, lat pull or chins for back

etc etc.

glad to see everytings going to plan so far.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeh it was mate, the last couple haven't really followed the routine. Usually I do chest/bi, shoulders/back, legs seperate. Triceps get a quick beasting on back day usually.

Back to routine on Thursday with shoulders and back, was going to test my knee out but even walking is painful at the moment so I think I'll consult GP before doing leg stuff.

Thanks


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Feeling really lethargic today. Appetite is quite low, but sticking to the diet I posted at the start. The day after training I feel so hungry and can easily eat 2-3 fair size meals at work and still have room for more, but I rested last night and hardly feel hungry at all today.

I'm going to attempt to work out the macros of my diet and I'm interested in feedback on it!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> Feeling really lethargic today. Appetite is quite low, but sticking to the diet I posted at the start. The day after training I feel so hungry and can easily eat 2-3 fair size meals at work and still have room for more, but I rested last night and hardly feel hungry at all today.
> 
> I'm going to attempt to work out the macros of my diet and I'm interested in feedback on it!


I got that feeling can't remember which week but I just ploughed through it, I think it only lasted a week


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I got that feeling can't remember which week but I just ploughed through it, I think it only lasted a week


Yeh I had it for a couple of days last week too. Just seems to come and go, nothing serious. Bloody annoying not being able to concentrate at work though.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Back and triceps tonight. Knee is still too bad to deadlift, so it went something like this.

Weighted pull ups 5kg x 6 x 3

Pullups x6 x2

T bar rows 3 1/2 plates x6 x5

Tricep pulldowns fullstack + 5kg (not sure on actual weight)

Skull crushers 1 plate a side x 6 x 2

Plate + 5 a side x 5 x 2

Finished with some and and obliques for 10 mins. Im going to do shoulders tomorrow, I didn't have time to do them tonight as I wanted to go hard on back.

Felt extremely lethargic today all day, concentration span of about 10 seconds and yawning all day. As soon as I got to the gym I felt strong and pumped. I will try to put another pic up tomorrow.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

More pb's tonight, had a good session.

Shoulder DB press

Warm up 25's x 10

30's x 8

35's x 6

37.5's x 5 (pb)

35's x 6

Lateral seated raises

15's x 8

15's x 8

15's x 8

12.5's x 8

12.5's x 8

Same as the above for seated front raises.

Tried out my knee on leg press and felt pretty good so I did some legs 

Leg press nice and light, lots of reps

200kg x 15 x 3

220kg x 12 x 2

Hammy curls one leg at a time

50kg x 8 x 5

Good pump, strength still picking up and I feel good. Slight back pumps but no other sides.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

As my knee felt alright the other day I decided to caine legs today and they bloody hurt now. They are lacking a bit as I've had the knee issue and a recurring ankle problem on both ankles from rugby injuries.

Leg press

Warm up 150kg x 12

200 x 10

250 x 10

270 x 8

300 x 6

300 x 6

Hack squats (really low weight, either these are bloody hard or I'm just sh!t)

20 (each side) x 8

30 (each side) x 8

30 (each side) x 8

30 (each side) x 6

Hammy curls (one leg at a time)

50kg x 8

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

50kg x 8

40kg x 10

Calf raises

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

110kg x 8

110kg x 8

100kg x 8

Still feeling fine on epi, getting back pumps but they don't really bother me. Feeling fuller overall still and can't wait to get back in there on Wednesday.

Pic of quads attached with lovely tan line, they're not bad but my hammys lack depth definitely and I struggle to add mass to calves.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not that you have to but you may want to take something for your joints I too have bad knees and a few times I woke up and couldn't walk to the bog properly so wish I had.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good point mate, I take plenty of fish oils but maybe I should look at something else too. The knee problem was a twist or something that happened swimming on holiday, which is just getting better now. Not got any joint aches yet as a side effect of the epi but still a good point it's something I should consider.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

How about trying some Glucosamine Sulphate.. its good to help with ligament and tendon injuries.. look for the stronger 1000mg caps.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Bulk.

Feeling pretty sh!te today, cold sweats, extremely lethargic and a bit spacey. The cold sweats could be unrelated but I think the lethargy may be due to the Epi. Chest tonight, hopefully I can muster the energy. Usually I really start to wake up in the evenings and I'm good to go by the time I get there. Still no other sides apart from back pumps and lethargy.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

glad to see your hitting pbs, MP do a pack of 100g glucos sulph. i prefere powder chucked in a shake to tablets. 1g in morning shake for me.

Hope you get some energy tonite!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheers mate, I'm hitting PB's all over the place after feeling pretty slack the past few weeks. I'm surprised to be honest, I wasn't expecting such a strength increase. I wouldn't say I look much bigger at all, but I feel more full and much stronger. I'm going to up the dose to 50mg ED next week otherwise I'll end up with a few caps going to waste.

Hoping to hit PB's on incline bench press tonight, haven't tried a 1RM and I'm expecting something around the 125kg mark. I'd be well chuffed with that, as that would be around a 20kg increase in less than 3 weeks.

Tamoxifen delivered, but doubt I'll use it to be honest. I'm guessing there's no point if I don't experience sides?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats a nice inc bench for your stats mate.

As for the nolva usage, i wouldnt say im qualified to give an answer , but your blood values are not nesasaraly corelated to how your feeling on the outside i dont think.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

HJL said:


> Thats a nice inc bench for your stats mate.
> 
> As for the nolva usage, i wouldnt say im qualified to give an answer , but your blood values are not nesasaraly corelated to how your feeling on the outside i dont think.


Good point, I'll think about that. Yeh I've always had a strong chest and triceps for my size, easily my strongest parts. I can dip with 3 plates on a belt now for 5 reps, which I'm pretty proud of. Where I lack is my shoulders and core strength, which are both picking up nicely now. I'm focusing on pickin up my weak points while on this epi and now my knee is better I can start smashing legs again too.

Thanks for the feedback I appreciate it.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Pretty crap session tonight. No energy at all and zero aggression, nothing in me to push beyond what I did last week. Anxiety was quite high, the music and general noise was doing my head in so I just did what I could and got out of there. I think I'm coming down with something but I hope not cause I want to make the most of my last week on this epi!

Flat Bench Press

Warm up 60 x 20

80kg x 8

100kg x 8

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

100kg x 6

Seated bicep dumbbell curls

25kg db's x 8

"

"

22kg db's x 8

"

Incline Dumbbell Press

42.5kg db's x 8

45's x 8

"

"

"

I tried to get the 47.5's up but really couldn't find it in me to get them up for anything more than 3, so I didn't count that set and just worked at 45's. The 45's felt pretty easy.

Preacher curls

20's x 8

"

"

17.5's x 8

"

Finished with some obliques for 10 mins. Feeling totally dead now and ready for 10 hours of sleep. Appetite is very low these last 2 days compared to eating like a horse for the past week or so, and back pumps are quite bad so I'm getting through a few bananas a day to see if it helps. Hopefully I'll feel a bit better tomorrow so I can get a decent leg session in.

Bodyweight still at 92.5kg, but I'm a little leaner and tonight I did feel I looked a bit bigger. Crap session or not overall I've still upped my lifting a lot in 2 1/2 weeks so I'm happy.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Feeling pretty shoddy today as well, cold sweats all day and weak as fcuk but went in to do some legs.

Leg press

150 warm up x 15

200kg x 10

250kg x 8

250kg x 10

"

150 x 15

Hack Squats

25kg a side x8

"

"

Hammy curls 50kg each leg x 8

"

"

Sh!t weight but it was all I could manage. Better than nothing! Appetite still rock bottom every time I eat I wana puke. Fcuking annoying really on the third week.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Another pretty crappy session, felt a little better during the day but appetite still very low and I just went to do some bodyweight stuff for the sake of it, felt so crap I only lasted about 40 minutes. Definitely had some sort of virus this week but hopefully I'll sleep it off over the weekend. Back to training on Monday for hopefully a more successful week finishing cycle. Bodyweight still 92.5kg but looking leaner in my opinion. The calipers will reveal all at the end though,


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good session tonight, energy is coming back and appetite definitely is. On 50mg a day now for the rest of the cycle. Chest and bi's tonight.

Flat bench

60 x 20 warm up

90 x 10

100 x 10

120 x 6 (pb for 6 reps, very very happy)

110 x 8

100 x 12 (should have stayed at 110 for this set)

Standing bicep curls

25kg db's x 8

"

"

"

22.5kg db's x 8

Incline dumbbell press

42.5's x 8

45's x 8

47.5's x 7

47.5's x 6 (very happy to get a second good set out of these)

45's x 6

Barbell preacher curls

20 a side x 8

"

"

17.5 a side x 8

"

10 mins of obliques and abs to finish.

Happy with tonight, the last set of 100 on flat bench felt so easy I should have stayed at 110 to be honest. Overall I'm happy with strength gains, I'm moving 100 like I used to move 80, and I'm moving 120 like I used to move 105-110. I know I'm capable of doing 50's on incline, but the handles change as soon as you go above 45's. They are very thin with no grip, which doesn't work for me at all. 45's feel easy and I know I could step it up past 47's now if the db's were a bit better.

Back pumps, more sweat but no other sides. Going to plan a test cycle after this I think.

Bodyweight still consistent 92.5


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Another good one tonight. Back and triceps, hit another PB on t bar rows and blew my previous by a mile. I also pb'd on skull crushers.

T bar rows with olly bar

3 plates warm up x 12

4 plates x 8

5 plates x 6

5 1/2 plates x 6 (pb)

6 plates x 6 (pb again)

4 plates x 10

Skull crushers (10kg ez bar)

20 a side warm up x 12

25 a side x 8

27.5 a side x 7

30 a side x 6 (pb)

25 a side x 8

Lat pulldowns (wont bother with weight cause the stack isn't labelled)

Half stack warm up x 10

3/4 stack x 10

stack x 8

stack x 7

3/4 stack x 8

Body weight dips 3 x 15

Big pumps, feeling the strength gains and I can see I've got leaner. BW of 91.5kg today. Still happy with results and no sides apart from the usuals.

Looking forward to legs tomorrow night again.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

still watching, when do you start PCT?

would have thought you would have put on a few lbs of weight though! had any sides like balls shrinking?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

HJL said:


> still watching, when do you start PCT?
> 
> would have thought you would have put on a few lbs of weight though! had any sides like balls shrinking?


x2 I put on 2-3lbs a week


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Have rested since Thursday, body was very tired. Going tonight to do chest/bi's. PCT starts Wednesday. No ball shrinkage, only sides I've had is back pumps but they have gone away now. I've stayed at around 91-93kg but have leaned up round the stomach and obliques. The main effect has been strength increases. I've had PB's on pretty much every lift, and by quite a few kg. Tonight's the last session before PCT so I'll update the first post with before and after lifts. I'll try n get some pics up as well but having major phone probs at the moment.

For PCT I've got tamox and a load of OTC stuff including sustain alpha liqua vade. To be honest I'm not thinking of using the tamox.

Cheers for watching.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Pretty good tonight, flat bench wasn't up to any more than last week but incline db's I hit a pb again.

Flat bench press

Warm up 60 x 15

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kg x 7 (felt hard tonight)

120kg x 6

110kg x 6

Seated dumbbell curls

25kg db's x 8

"

"

20kg db's x 8

"

Incline db press

45 db's x 6

47.5 db's x 5

" x 6

50 db's x 4 (pb  )

45 db's x 6

Preacher curls with 20's - 3x8

Closed grip ez preacher curls 10kg a side - 3x8

I'll post some pics up in a bit.


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

hey mate im subbed! just back read looks like everything is going well. im on day 5 of epi myself! chwck my log


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Perico13 said:


> hey mate im subbed! just back read looks like everything is going well. im on day 5 of epi myself! chwck my log


Will do, cheers. I've had a fairly good cycle on it. Mainly strength gains and I've cut some fat. Probably plan out a test e cycle for the new year now. Jeez I just started reading your log and was about to demand pics/vids of lifts until you mentioned you were using lbs not kg's :lol:


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

How your libido been mate? I was told epi would kill it but so far it's done the opposite for me. What other PH have you done?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Libido is good. Had semis all day for the first 5 days :lol: Not done any other PH mate, but going to plan a test e or sust cycle for the new year. What about you? How you finding it?


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm on day 6 and pretty much same thing, semis all day lol. No strenght gains yet but recovery and endurance are crazy!

The test E or sust sound good mate!

The second part of my pct is like a mini lean bulk thanks to the ostarine sarm, after that I will stay in a recomp phase while I bridge with peptides (thinking cjc 1295 & GHRP-6) into my first bulk which will be test e frontloaded at 750mgs for 2 weeks, dropped to 500 for the remainding 10'wks with a beastdrol 4 week kickstart. Ending it either with epi or winni for the last 4 weeks of cycle. Should be fun!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeh, I think it was day 4 the semis arrived and they chilled out after about day 8-9 lol. Yes my recovery increased dramatically. For about 2 weeks my appetite was ridiculous, I craved protein and ate so much food. I got some lethargy and my appetite was low for a few days, then it picked up again. Starting PCT tomorrow.

I spoke to source tonight about a tri test enanthate 400 cycle, for 10-12 weeks. He recommended kick starting with dbol but I think I'll stick to test only for first cycle. I'm patient enough.

Expect strength gains to kick in around week 3 mate, enjoy!


----------



## Perico13 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks mate! I have some liquid Dbol! I thought about using but I'll stick to the SD clone (beastdrol). Which I'm told is like Dbol. That stuff has to be good there's a reason why Arnold popped those like candies Hahaha


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Back pic. Started pct yesterday. That sustain alpha tastes like crap, gives me heartburn for about an hour even if I mix it in water.

Apologies for crap lighting and wonky camera.


----------



## henry1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Tom, it looks like you have had a great cycle! How's the pct going, and tenderness or loss?

I'm on day 6 of epi @30mg and so far only noticed is big pumps and complete loss of wood when wanted!

Was your libido still good by the end of the cycle??


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

That pic looks like you have put on a alot of muscle, looking much thicker.

I'm still waiting for Epi to get back in stock, really looking forward to starting a cycle. Recently lost 3 Kgs which is hopefully mainly fat as my strength has hardly dropped. Hoping to put it back on as muscle with a good Epi cycle and lots of good food.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Backs looing good mate, much thicker.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Tom

Really enjoyed your thread, thanks a lot I will be starting a cycle as soon as epi is back on PN.

One question, have you decided not to use the nolva?


----------



## LDB (Oct 12, 2009)

Just started using Chaparral labs Epi second week in on x2 tabs a day 10mg each ****ing hell my right elbow is sore, left is bad but not as bad put on about 1/4 stone (13.44) kidneys are killing (have been drinking a few cans of Bud a night and using milk thistle but will now stop drinking) think will switch back to one tab per day also need to pick up a PCT any advice???


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Cheers guys, I thought I did ok on it. Happy with strength mainly. Not going to use the nolvadex, personal choice. Libido was back to normal by the end of cycle, but was very high for the first 2 weeks.

Going to delay the planned test cycle as my gf ended with me Friday after 4 years so need to get my head straight before I start doing a proper cycle. Have to keep my head on and the intensity up or I'll pretty much p!ss away everything I've done in the past month.

For PCT I had a load of OTC stuff kicking about so I'm using:

Primordial performance sustain alpha liqua vade

AN Second gear

AN Drive

I'm not saying it's adequate but it's my choice. Many logs I've read mention a similar type of PCT. I bought nolvadex but decided not to use it, as I mentioned above.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Had a good session tonight. Still benching 120 for reps, and incline pressing 50's for reps. Did a couple of sets of dumbbell curls with 27.5's tonight which was good, they felt like 25's did last week. I'm not losing any strength so far which I'm very happy with. Getting comments saying I've put on a bit of muscle too which is always good. Didn't weight myself as I didn't eat much over the weekend as it was a bit of a sh!tter. Was below 90kg on saturday for the first time in months.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Fairly good session tonight. Back and tri's.

T bar rows

3 plates warm up x 12

4 plates x 8

5 plates x 6

6 plates x 6

6 plates x 5

5 plates x 6

Skull crushers

40kg warm up x 15

60kg x 8

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

60kg x 8

40kg x 20 - felt pretty drained tonight and couldn't handle another heavy set I was getting spacey and dizzy.

Lat pull downs

3/4 stack x 8

stack -2 x 8

stack x 6

stack -2 x 6

stack - 4 x 8

3/4 stack x 8

Tri pushdowns on cable machine

stack + 2 extra small stack plates x 8

" x "

" x "

stack x 8

stack x 8

Feeling a bit run down this week not much sleep + lots of stress. Going to up the carbs for the next few days I feel a bit depleted. Lost 2kg's over the weekend as well. No loss of strength or visible size though.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Got some reflex micro whey from the gym the other night. Doesn't mix and you need to double the servings to taste anything at all. Looks and tastes like dishwater, never again.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Try the Instant Whey might be better, well I thought is was ok when I last used it


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeh they didn't have any instant whey so I just bought micro as an impulse buy.

Chest/Bi's tonight

Managed 55's on slight incline tonight 2 sets of 4 which I was very pleased with. That was after a few sets on flat bench as well so fresh I know I could do better. Apart from that weights are the same as last week.

Bodyweight is 89kg... lost a few but looking leaner and no muscle loss.


----------

